# Oaks Penna. reptile show Sept 27 2014



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

East Coast Reptile Super Expos
I'll be vending at the Greater Philadelphia Reptile show Sept 27 2014
I'll have axolotls, other salamanders, feeders, and a couple orange terribilis for sale


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Mike,

I look forward to seeing you again!

Genesis Exotics will also be there.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Oaks was good. Hamburg on Oct. 18th 2014 will be even better.


----------

